# turbo, nitrous



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

hey someone told me that either honda or nissan likes being turboed and either honda or nissan likes nitrous oxide, so either honda engines like NOS, and nissans like being truboed or it is the other way around, is this true from your knowledge? and which is better with what?


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Does honda make a factory turbo?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

It all depends on the engine really. Some Honda engines "like" turbo or n2o and some can't take the extra power those provide, it's the same way with Nissan engines. But more Nissan engines come stock with turbo's if it makes any difference (sr20det, sr20vet, rb26dett, I'm sure I'm missing many).


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the QR25 is not naturally a turbo-ready engine. Essentially, it is a truck engine, like the KA24 was, but it isn't half as strong as the KA24.............that's the biggest problem.


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

the KA24DE was built for use in the Nissan pickups of the early 1990's...the QR25DE is purpose built for the nissan altima and to replace the sr20de as the largest motor in the sentra....it's naturally aspirated yes, but that doesn;t mean its purpose was for use in the frontier or xterra...because then you could say the 4.5 L from Infiniti (which is in the new FX45) or the VQ3.5DE (which is in the Murano) were also meant to be truck engines (which they are most certainly not).....and on top of that, the KA24DE came stock with a crank horsepower of 155 in its last iteration - 20 less than the crank hp of the QR (their whp numbers are 138ish and 144ish respectively depending on the dyno)....


just because nissan shares engines between platforms doesn;'t mean that one engine is a "car" engine or a "truck" engine...it merely means that nissan is doing the simplest thing when it comes to cutting costs and revitalizing a company (which is cutting down excess production and solidifying current products)

the nissan engines currently made are sophisticated and capable of multiple applications, but i have as of yet to see the QR 25DE in any truck or to be "less powerful" than the KA24DE


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

"strong" and "powerful" are 2 completely different terms, especially when talking about engines. The sr20 is stronger than the qr25, but the qr25 is more powerful than the sr20. Mike was simply saying the ka24 was stronger than the qr, but never said it put out more power.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Cougs said:


> *the KA24DE was built for use in the Nissan pickups of the early 1990's...the QR25DE is purpose built for the nissan altima and to replace the sr20de as the largest motor in the sentra....it's naturally aspirated yes, but that doesn;t mean its purpose was for use in the frontier or xterra...but i have as of yet to see the QR 25DE in any truck or to be "less powerful" *


wrong.

the QR25DE was develped for use in a pickup in South America, before it was ever used in the Spec V here in the states........

if you don't know what you're talking about, don't say anything. Like I said, this engine has all the characteristics of a truck engine, low rev limiter, lots of low end torque......but unlike the KA24DE, this engine isn't nearly as strong.

You've never seen a faster KA24DE? Have you ever seen a 450whp Spec V on stock bottom end? No. I've seen a KA24DE with 450whp on stoc bottom end. 

The KA24 was used in the hardbody and frontier pickups, then in the altima and 240sx. 

If you don't believe me on the QR25, better do some research, because it's true.


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

I apologize, I was really tired when i responded. Mike is correct, the QR is not a stronger internally built engine than some of the counterparts in the Nissan family. The SR is one hell of an engine and its strength rivals for percentage of output that of the RB26DETT....but, i am not sure that the KA is a more stout engine and i am very certain that the QR is not used in nor built originally for applications in Nissan trucks...if so, it is only in the future and for the same reason the 240sx came with the KA, which was because it was cheaper to use for Nissan...either way, i can agree that while the QR is a big enigne with a lot of NA possibilities, its not much to think of as far as turbo charging, until of course you refortify the internals....sorry if came across like an ass...

peace, laters


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

ok, continuing to read would have also been nicer...my apologies again


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

hmmmm....the X-Trail....damn obscure facts...chalk one up to mike...but remember, you can't learn anything if you don;t make mistakes and are corrected...

peace, laters


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

c'mon guys, arnt we supposed to be sying good things bout the QR25? afterall, it is B15 forum............the QR25 might not be as strong and well built as the SR20 but it can still take some boost....just refer to the Issue of Import tuner a while ago with the supercharged Spec-V on the cover. it had an Area 51 Fabrications custom supercharger on it. i mean....you can turbo the QR but you just goota be much more careful with it than you would with the SR20. and just keep it under 400Hp with stock internals........but you could do wonders with reenforced internals and a SR20 crank......this engine has alot of potential....you just gotta find it!!!!!!......remmeber that, Kids.....


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> *c'mon guys, arnt we supposed to be sying good things bout the QR25? afterall, it is B15 forum............the QR25 might not be as strong and well built as the SR20 but it can still take some boost....just refer to the Issue of Import tuner a while ago with the supercharged Spec-V on the cover. it had an Area 51 Fabrications custom supercharger on it. i mean....you can turbo the QR but you just goota be much more careful with it than you would with the SR20. and just keep it under 400Hp with stock internals........but you could do wonders with reenforced internals and a SR20 crank......this engine has alot of potential....you just gotta find it!!!!!!......remmeber that, Kids..... *


That spec never worked, the area 51 S/C was a hoax and never functioned, they ended up trashing the project claiming the qr25 "wasn't stable enough for a supercharger" or some BS like that. 
On stock internals the qr fails around 250whp, no one has tried beefing up the internals and going from there yet, so we have no idea of it's potential or reliablility under boost, but Travis is working on it.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Area 51 supercharger was a hoax. It isnt ever coming out. It was just a prototype. It just got all the ser guys to cream themselves.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Cougs said:


> *hmmmm....the X-Trail....damn obscure facts...chalk one up to mike...but remember, you can't learn anything if you don;t make mistakes and are corrected...
> 
> peace, laters *



hey man, no worries. Now you know something nearly ALL spec V owners don't know


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

I would love to turbo/supercharge my QR eventually... With new valves, valve springs, maybe the sr20 crank, and a new cam, would it be able to hold up to some boost? .... probably less than 10 psi.... maybe 7 ish for performance/street driving... i dunno, thoughts?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

With pistons, rods, and valve springs I think the spec could be pushed to around 6700rpm and hold maybe 350whp, but that's all completely based on guessing and my little knowledge of hte qr.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah,........but with all those things, you're talking insane $$ flow


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

Yeah, internal engine work is expensive... A new cam is definitely on my list of what i want for my car eventually... and with a cam comes rods and valve springs.... then eventually... like... long time after that... a turbo would be a pleasant thought... I bet it could hold someboost with the cam mods... maybe a chipped ECU.


----------

